# Newb question (Floor plan) Architectural Design 1



## Tquentin (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm taking Architectural Design 1 in school and have to make floor plans for a house. I'm supposed to add furniture to the plans, but I'm not sure if the furniture is supposed/should be scaled. :whistling

Is the furniture on floor plans scaled out or just drawn to get an idea of what it may look like at the end?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Tquentin (Jan 7, 2012)

Never mind found out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Tquentin said:


> Never mind found out. :thumbsup:


Well...share with us what you found out.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Tquentin said:


> I'm taking Architectural Design 1 in school and have to make floor plans for a house. I'm supposed to add furniture to the plans, but I'm not sure if the furniture is supposed/should be scaled. :whistling
> 
> Is the furniture on floor plans scaled out or just drawn to get an idea of what it may look like at the end?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Plans have a scale on the bottom right side somewhere...........referring to the idea that everything in the drawing relating to that "scaled" area is drawn "to scale".

Ya can't go wrong if you correctly scale everything.


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 9, 2011)

furniture has to be done to scale. You can change the size of a couch or bed, but when you get to cabinets and vanities, if they are not drawn properly, it could end up being an expensive mistake.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

Professional plans rarely have furniture shown. It is useful for space planing but you should shut that layer off before submitting it for permits.


----------



## Tquentin (Jan 7, 2012)

Well worked on it until I finished it and brought it to class. I didn't do it right. Prof wanted use and copy his layout on trace paper. I needed up doing a completely different plan.


----------



## Tquentin (Jan 7, 2012)

And thanks for the timely responses. It's good knowing I'm able to post here!


----------

